# Feedback Portfolio



## r0r5ch4ch (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi community,

I am a new photographer. I started around 2 years ago. Now I took the time and take my favorite People shots and put them in a portfolio.

I would love to have honest opinions about them from you, as professionals.

Do they have character? Are they standing out? What could I do better? What do you dislike?

I know it is always a very emotional and personal taste. But anyhow I am welcome for your feedback.

in10se Photography

Thanks

Tobias


----------



## Braineack (Dec 5, 2017)

you have a good eye, but the processing is just overdone in these.    I much prefer the clean look of the girl with the blue tongue.

most of the shots in the portrait gallery look like snapshots to me.


The wedding set needs more than that one event, and I'd personally remove the first three.


----------



## r0r5ch4ch (Dec 5, 2017)

Ok thanks for the feedback. Its hard for me not to lose myself in the pictures. Sometimes you work and process and somehow lose the objective view. Yeah, forgot the wedding is there. Just meant the Portraits.


----------

